# SBS 2003 Boot problem



## DaveQ (Mar 5, 2007)

One of our staff initiated a Windows Update on our server this morning, now I'm getting a "ntldr is missing" error and can't boot. I've tried all the obvious fixes from the MS tech forums with no luck. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you get it fixed? I just stumbled onto this.

Ntldr as you know is one of the 3 boot files in an NTFS system. I suspect that you have a corrupt mbr or boot file(s)

SBS is really just xp with added functionality, in a way. You can repair with the install cd.

Boot to the install cd and go into Repair. (not the repair console; go past that and wait for the repair option.)

At the dos-type prompt, type:

fixboot

hit enter

now type:

fixmbr

hit enter.

Pull the cd and reboot.

See how that does.

JB


----------



## DaveQ (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks JB, 
Yes, I did resolve the issue. Unfortunately it was the hard way. I had tried all the repair ideas I could find including the one you mentioned. For some reason nothing would take so I reformatted and reloaded. Appreciate your asking.
Dave


----------

